# Nausea Disappearing - Worried!



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi,

I'm currently 10 weeks and 5 days.  I started having almost all day nausea from 5 weeks however in the last 10 days it seems to be diminishing.  I still have heartburn when I eat, my boobs are still sore and I have lots of funny pulling pains and sudden pain when I twist, move suddenly or cough without bending.  As I am yet to have my first scan (May 31st earliest they could fit me in at Cambridge...) I have no idea if everything is ok.

Thanks,

Nuala


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi and congratulations!

Try not to worry about nausea going off as you are approaching the end of first trimester.  You are still still getting other symptoms and that is a positive sign that things are going well.  I would be more concerned if everything had gone, but even then it could all be normal.  There are no guarantees anywhere unfortunately!

Good luck

Jan


----------

